# Heard of Seedsman.com?



## sMACkaddict (Sep 28, 2012)

Came across this seed bank.  Their website is awesome, and everything about it seems pretty legit.  The prices are very good and they offer the same Kaliman deal as Attitude.  Any one able to vouch for it?

thanks

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 29, 2012)

anybody wanna peanut?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2012)

I grew out their purpleBud  and yes ...I would like a peanut


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 29, 2012)

*Thank you for responding 4u... You are one of the MPers I can always count on to chime in when everyone else pulls a "read'n'leave"(need a better name for that) aka 50 views and no responses...*

I'm not wondering about seedsman's seeds tho just the website as a seed seller.  They have a large breeder collection and I thnk they prices are more than competitive...

sMACk


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

If you do decide to get them from there, let us know how it goes.
I've got no experience with anyone but local seed bank.  

Have had one delivery in the mail and it went great.  I think I already PM'd you the company.  However, we didn't pay online and I think with them that can be tricky.  

Read'n'Leave is pretty good imho


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 29, 2012)

for how legit the site looks it is worrying me that no one has even heard of it...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 1, 2012)

:bump:

bumpin my own thread, is that allowed? sry if it isn't!!

Still no one??

sMACk


----------

